# Spöket net



## Rosi (13. März 2010)

Moin ihr Mefoverrückten, ich werde nach den letzten Erfolgen mit Spöki 
Snap-abtrünnig und muß unbedingt noch ein Paar Kulas in meiner Box horten. Die besten Farben bietet Pfeiffer/Spöket.net. Wer ist denn das? Und hat dort schon Jemand von euch was bestelltes bekommen?


----------



## rouvi (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

wow tolle farben... nur für welche "farbsammlung" soll man sich da entscheiden? oder schleppt ihr immer 20 verschiedene mit rum?
wie macht ihrs? 2 dunkle, 2 schock und 2 naturfarben? oder doch 20 verschiedene...?!

bin da mal auf ne meinung gespannt.

lg
rouvi


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

@ Rosi,

danke für den Link.
Werde gleich mal nächste Woche dort bestellen.
Ich sehe sie schon förmlich durch den Velfjord schwimmen.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## fantazia (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*



rouvi schrieb:


> wow tolle farben... nur für welche "farbsammlung" soll man sich da entscheiden? oder schleppt ihr immer 20 verschiedene mit rum?
> wie macht ihrs? 2 dunkle, 2 schock und 2 naturfarben? oder doch 20 verschiedene...?!
> 
> bin da mal auf ne meinung gespannt.
> ...


Moin,

habe mich dazu in einem anderen Forum schonmal geäussert.



Meiner Meinung nach ist es wie bei vielen anderen Fischen wie zb. Hecht,Barsch und Zander. 
Man fängt mit den Ködern die man fischt und den man vertraut .  
Jeder hat seinen Lieblingsköder und Farbe und fängt damit.Meiner Meinung nach wird viel zu viel Trubel um den Köder und die Farbe gemacht. 
Fische selber zb. nur den Snaps s/r und Garnelenimitationen und habe trotzdem nie weniger Fisch als mein Kollege gefangen der öfter mal Köder und Farbe wechselt.


Aber wer zuviel Geld hat solch sich gerne hundert verschiedene Blinker und Farben kaufen ich brauch das nicht und fange wie gesagt trotzdem nicht weniger.


----------



## Rosi (14. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Hi ihr, also ich habe noch keinen Mux von denen gehört nach meiner Bestellung vom Donnerstag/Frauentag. Keine Eingangsbestätigung meiner Mail, nichts.

Ich bin etwas skeptisch, weil dort wirklich Farben angeboten werden, die man sonst beim Kula in 26g nicht findet. Deshalb habe ich hier nach Erfahrungen gefragt. Also ich wollte nicht die Seite anpreisen und haltet euch mit den Bestellungen mal zurück, sonst ist dort gleich Ausverkauf


----------



## Traveangler (14. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*



> Wer ist denn das?



A. Pfeiffer
	Auf der Vogelruthe 14
	51709, Marienheide


und bei uns heist es doch McPomm |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi ihr, also ich habe noch keinen Mux von denen gehört nach meiner Bestellung *vom Donnerstag/Frauentag. Keine Eingangsbestätigung meiner Mail, nichts.*
> 
> Ich bin etwas skeptisch, weil dort wirklich Farben angeboten werden, die man sonst beim Kula in 26g nicht findet. Deshalb habe ich hier nach Erfahrungen gefragt. Also ich wollte nicht die Seite anpreisen und haltet euch mit den Bestellungen mal zurück, sonst ist dort gleich Ausverkauf


 

Hallo Rosi,#h

was ist ein "Frauentag"#c
Möglicherweise arbeiten dort auch Frauen,die "Ihren" Tag
auch noch nicht kannten?
Klär uns doch bitte mal auf.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gallus (14. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Offizieller Frauentag-jedes Jahr am 8.März!!


----------



## Rosi (14. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Naja, nach dem Tag, an welchem die Frauen auf Arbeit mit Blumen überschüttet, auf der anschließenden Feier mit Eierlikör abgefüllt und danach von ihren Ehemännern nach Hause transportiert wurden, 
also am Freitag, da wäre ja Zeit für eine Mail gewesen.:q


----------



## Bobster (14. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Ich bin jetzt nicht so der "Spöcket" - Fan :q

...habe aber von denen schon sehr oft gehört,
aber noch nichts bestellt.

...liegt direkt bei mir um die Ecke, in einem Gebiet,
in dem der Frauentag vollkommen unbekannt ist :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

[QUOTE=Rosi;2862893]Naja, nach dem Tag, an welchem die Frauen auf Arbeit mit Blumen überschüttet, auf der anschließenden Feier mit Eierlikör abgefüllt und danach von ihren Ehemännern nach Hause transportiert wurden, 
also am Freitag, da wäre ja Zeit für eine Mail gewesen.:q[/QUOTE]


Na gut,

und in welchem Teil der Welt spielt sich
das ab??

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gallus (14. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

In allen Teilen der Welt,
in denen alle Menschen gleich gestellt sind
und keiner Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern macht!|znaika:


----------



## Spöket16 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Hi,
ich versteh das nicht. Was hat der Frauentag mit einem Spöket zu tun!!!  #q

Dann PETRI


----------



## Tino (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Das ist die Weißheit die es zu ergründen gilt........


----------



## Ines (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Mein Cousin aus Leipzig hat mir auch immer zum Frauentag gratuliert. 
Der Tag geht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auf Clara Zetkin zurück, und die Errungenschaften des Sozialismus - so auch der Frauentag - waren und sind im Osten nun mal präsenter als im Wesen.


----------



## Ines (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Und an besagtem Frauentag hat Rosi eben versucht, Spöki-Geschäfte zu machen. Das ist die ganze Verbindung.:q


----------



## Nordangler (15. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi ihr, also ich habe noch keinen Mux von denen gehört nach meiner Bestellung vom Donnerstag/Frauentag. Keine Eingangsbestätigung meiner Mail, nichts.
> 
> Ich bin etwas skeptisch, weil dort wirklich Farben angeboten werden, die man sonst beim Kula in 26g nicht findet. Deshalb habe ich hier nach Erfahrungen gefragt. Also ich wollte nicht die Seite anpreisen und haltet euch mit den Bestellungen mal zurück, sonst ist dort gleich Ausverkauf



Die Farben sind auch die, die im Händlerkatalog sind. Also alles ok.
Die Firma Pfeiffer hat nun einen eigenen Meereswobbler entworfen. Ich habe gerade welche zum testen bekommen die wir am 27ten März genau unter die Lupe nehmen und auf Herz und Niere testen werden.

Sven


----------



## Bobster (16. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi ihr, also ich habe noch keinen Mux von denen gehört nach meiner Bestellung vom Donnerstag/Frauentag. Keine Eingangsbestätigung meiner Mail, nichts.


 

...und Rosi ?

....hat sich etwas getan ?

'würd mich 'mal interessieren.

|wavey:


----------



## Firefox2 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

So kommt...nun mal was zum Thema..
Sagt mir doch mal ein paar   G U T E   Farben und Gewichte.
Habe schon auf div. Wobbi´s gefangen aber noch nie auf einen Spöki


----------



## fantazia (17. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> So kommt...nun mal was zum Thema..
> Sagt mir doch mal ein paar   G U T E   Farben und Gewichte.
> Habe schon auf div. Wobbi´s gefangen aber noch nie auf einen Spöki


Wieso willst ihn denn fischen wenn damit noch nie was gefangen hast?Ich fische ja lieber Köder in die ich Vertrauen habe.


----------



## rouvi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

naja jeder hat ja mal angefangen mir irgendwelchen ködern, die er vorher noch nicht gefischt hat.... und wars die erste made am forellenteich 

warum also nicht auf den spöket setzten!?


----------



## fantazia (17. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*



rouvi schrieb:


> naja jeder hat ja mal angefangen mir irgendwelchen ködern, die er vorher noch nicht gefischt hat.... und wars die erste made am forellenteich
> 
> warum also nicht auf den spöket setzten!?


Na weil er doch schreibt er hat mit ihm nie was gefangen.Ich hänge mir keine Köder ran den ich nicht vertraue.
Never change a running System:q.


----------



## ranndale (17. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

moin @ firefox2
ich habe da leider noch keine ahnung von ... werde die ersten an diesem wochenende zu wasser lassen und testen auf fehmarn. evt. kann ich danach etwas sagen .... wenn uns was an den haken gehen sollte natürlich nur  .
gruss
rann


----------



## Rosi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Moin, ich hab später telefoniert, da war gerade eine Beerdigung. Herr Pfeiffer hat dann abends per Mail geantwortet, aber nicht alle Farben vorrätig die ich wollte. Jetzt warte ich auf die nächste Lieferung. Mal sehen wie lange das dauert.


----------



## Rosi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> So kommt...nun mal was zum Thema..
> Sagt mir doch mal ein paar   G U T E   Farben und Gewichte.
> Habe schon auf div. Wobbi´s gefangen aber noch nie auf einen Spöki


Meerforelle bei angetrübtem Wasser die 321. 
Jetzt gerade die 442. Diesen findet man zur Zeit an vielen Ruten. Mit dem hatte ich die beiden Mefos vor ner Woche erwischt. 

Interessant finde ich noch 438,448,446 fürs Frühjahr. 

Das Gewicht ist abhängig von der Art wie du fischst. Mit Wathose im flachen Wasser brauchst du weniger Gewicht, der kleine 18g Spöki reicht. Bei mir wird es sofort tief, da stehen die Angler in normalen Sachen am Ufer und man braucht Weite. Also Kula in 26g. Die großen Spökis fliegen schlecht und schlagen auf wie kleine Bomben, nicht mein Fall.
Bei mehr Welle steige ich wieder um auf dem Snap, den Spöki treibt es dann zu schnell mit dem Wellen ab, weil er aus Kunststoff ist.


----------



## Tüdde (17. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Ich will jetzt keine Werbung machen, aber warum bestellst du die Kulas im Netz für 7,65€ + 4,-€ Versand, obwohl es sie hier vor Ort in Rostock für 7,50€ in fast genauso großer Farbauswahl gibt?


----------



## Rosi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Moin Tüdde, das ist eine berechtigte Frage. Wegen dem fast. Versandkosten fallen ab 50€ Bestellwert weg.


----------



## fishdoc (18. März 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

habe vor ein paar wochen, verschiedene spökets bei *spöket net *bestellt. 
ich war sehr zufrieden, die wobbler kamen superschnell. 
sehr ordentlicher versand!!


----------



## Rosi (2. April 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Moin ihr, er war alles bestens, ich hab sogar noch einen Tuwob zum Testen bekommen. Doch die Farben sind real nicht so intensiv wie im Angebot dargestellt. Gruß an Fotoshop und Co.


----------



## Rosi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spöket net*

Und heute Abend habe ich den letzten der vor 5 Wochen bestellten Spöket Kulas geschrotet. Die Einzelteile findet ihr bei den Top 5 Mefoködern im Bild. Mit dem Kunststoff muß ja etwas nicht gestimmt haben. 
Ich habe noch 2 andere von meinem Angelhöker und die brechen nicht kaputt. 

Also im oben angegebenen Link kaufe ich keinen Spöket Kula mehr.


----------



## Rosi (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spöket net*

Es war doch noch nicht der Letzte, einer hatte sich noch durchgeschmuggelt. Der ist mir vor ein paar Tagen beim Einholen zerbrochen, das Vorderteil hing noch am Wirbel. Foto hier
(für das AB müßte ich das Foto extra verkleinern)

Der Händler im Laden meinte, bei den Original Kulas sind die Ösen miteinander verbunden. Das war bei denen die ich damals kaufte nicht so. Man sieht es auf dem Foto mit den Einzelteilen aus 2010.


----------

